
Seattle’s proposed ‘Amazon tax’ would hit Facebook, Google and other tech titans - jupiter90000
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/seattles-proposed-amazon-tax-also-hit-facebook-google-town-tech-titans/
======
dfxm12
_The tax doesn’t discriminate between businesses headquartered in Seattle or
outside of it. Instead, it would be calculated based on the amount of money a
company makes within Seattle city limits._

Isn't this how taxes work? I get charged by the city I live in, the state I
live in, the state I work in and the country I live in.

It's a shame that these huge companies benefit so much from the communities
they operate in, but choose to be irresponsible about putting proper
investments back in.

